# Twitching - URGENT



## Nando (Sep 30, 2007)

My dachshund puppy has been fine all today but when she woke up from her nap, she won't get up and she's twitching a little. She doesn't squeal when we touch her though.

Does anyone know what this means and what we should do?
Thanks!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

When was the last time she ate? She could be hypoglycemic...get some food down her asap, and see if that doesn't help...


----------



## Nando (Sep 30, 2007)

She recently ate, but just threw up. this might have caused the shaking. We're getting her water now.

Alright, I think she's alright now...she's been eating stuff outside though (some brown pellets, small wood).

How can we prevent her from eating stuff outside?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Supervise the dog while she's outside or put her in a fenced area that is dog-proofed.


----------



## loratliff (Feb 7, 2008)

Get thee to a vet - ASAP. While twitching could be a sign of her eating something poisonous, Dachshund's backs are fragile and she could have a back injury.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Is your dog OK today?

When a dog behaves like your description it could be so many things such as Seizures, stroke, hypoclycemia, back injury, poison, infection, infectious disease, intestinal blockage, stomach torsion, allergic reaction or simply feeling sick from eating something that doesn't agree with the dog. Some of that list is dealy serious and other things need management and the last thing will usually resolve on its own. 

Please, please to anyone reading this thread and to the original poster, when a dog acts 'sick' and you are worried enough to post here, get the dog to the vet first THEN post here so we can all learn. 

so, I ask again, Is your puppy OK today? Thanks!


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

To the vet! It's friday and you don't want to worry over the weekend or end up at the emergency vet.

Just as an FYI to keep in mind for the future because you have a small dog... I had no idea what a back injury can look like and if our neighbor hadn't known, we may have missed the narrow window you have for surgery. If you see an arch in the spine then cortisone may be all you need but if you ever see the legs criss cross when the dog is walking, run to the vet. Our maltese hurt her back in our yard in a tiny rut. There is a window of opportunity for surgery and once it is gone, you risk losing the back leg function. With Lilly, the first time she did this all it took was cortisone to make her better. The surgery was later when she was 11.

Hope everything is fine!


----------



## aprilia (Apr 6, 2008)

Could the "brown pellets" outside be that Cocoa mulch that is super poisoness to dogs??


----------



## baylee's mom (Apr 10, 2008)

If you pup has not had all her shots yet I'd check out signs of DISTEMPER. Twitching and not eating are big signs of that. Do some research on the internet and go to the vet!

I just lost a puppy to distemper It all started with a twitch and then went straight to seizures!

keep us updated please


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Nando said:


> My dachshund puppy has been fine all today but when she woke up from her nap, she won't get up and she's twitching a little. She doesn't squeal when we touch her though.
> 
> Does anyone know what this means and what we should do?
> Thanks!


 call the vet..



Nando said:


> She recently ate, but just threw up. this might have caused the shaking. We're getting her water now.
> 
> Alright, I think she's alright now...she's been eating stuff outside though (some brown pellets, small wood).
> 
> How can we prevent her from eating stuff outside?


 problem here- some wood chips etc have chemicals on them. You need to call the vet..


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

OMG I hope you are on your way to the vets. Sounds like she could have been poisioned eating the chips. 

I have two Dachsunds and if they display anything like yours is doing, they would be at the vets immediately. As they others have said, it could be also be a back problem. Shaking can mean pain. 

Please give us an update soon as you can.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Vet now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Is she okay? This happened a week ago. Do you have an update for us?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Is she okay? This happened a week ago. Do you have an update for us?


Good catch.  I guess I got excited over it being a Dachshund with a possible back problem and didn't notice the date. 

I hope the OP comes back to let us know the outcome.


----------



## THANHDI (Feb 26, 2010)

*bulldog puppy twitch--URGENT*

hello everyone, 
i have a puppy that is 10 weeks old and he recently started twitching uncontrollably. I am sooo concerned! i took him to 2 vets already and they ran tests (blood work, stool samples, intestinal xrays) everything came back normal. but the twitching has gotten worse! he is not able to control his balance bc of the twitch and i think bc he is so uncomfortable from it, he is up all night crying. When i touch his leg and areas that are twitching, he doesnt cry or nething, so it seems like he is not in pain. The specialist says that it is clear signs of distemper, which is rare in california and not a lot of vets know how to test/treat it. IS THAT TRUE? CAN ANYONE HELP ME PLEASE? it is sooo sad and i feel so bad for the lil fellow, that i cry too with him.. if anyone knows any drs or had a puppy with distemper can you please help me with some type of information. i am so scared... thank you all!!! 

Desperate need of help for my lil pup...
thanhdi..


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Take him to a different vet for another opinion. Bring records from any vet he has seen recently, sothey won't have to redo tests. Distemper can be hardto diagnose, as I don't think there is an actual test for it, but more like a group of symptoms that appear. But vets see it often.

Dogs usually have a fever with Distemper. There is not much in the way of treatment, just supportive care, hoping they can recover. The goal is to keep the dog's temperatur from going up and causing more brain damage, and keeping them hydrated and receiving nutrients, since tehy often don't eat.

I had a dog (about 7 mo old) that got Distemper even though he had been vaccinated, because he was exposed (unknowingly) to another dog that had it (who's owner DID know her dog had it, yet brought him to the barn and let him come up to my stall area and play with m dog...uggh).


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear this. I agree with the other poster and would get a third opinion. Are you in Northern CA? If so U.C. Davis would be the best place to take him. If not give them a call and see if they can suggest a vet in your area to help you.

Here's two links for info on Distemper

http://www.2ndchance.info/dog distemper.htm

http://www.oldandsold.com/articles04/dogs128.shtml


----------



## THANHDI (Feb 26, 2010)

i am taking him to another vet.. i am in southern california (los angeles). I will definitely call UC Davis, and see if they can help. I just hope that it isnt distemper. Im doing everything i can to help him. i love the lil guy and it kills me to see him so uncomfortable. thanks guys for your input. i will call UC Davis and wait for the results to come in...thanks again

with lil Pumba in my prayers,
thanhdi


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope your dog gets better.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

How's your dog? What did the other vet say?


----------



## raph (May 14, 2011)

Hello to all, I am just new here and I would just like to ask my puppy also experienced twitching,abnormal salivation,vomitting and he is too weak to stand and too wobbly. He started vomiting three days after we gave it too much pellets. Any advice I am totally feeling for him,He also received his shots but I haven't been able to take him to the vet for his latest shot beacause my auntie died and we have to stay with her family , He is a Pomeranian pup,thanks for your replies T_T


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

If you read all of the other replies to this topic, they said "Go to the vet". and I think that advice holds true for you and your pup as well.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

This is not a place to diagnose a potential emergency medical condition. You need to take your dog to a vet. Now.


----------

